
Iterator-based Microthreading - pavel
http://mjhutchinson.com/journal/2010/02/01/iteratorbased_microthreading
======
gnosis
This looks very similar to Lua's coroutines:

<http://www.lua.org/pil/9.html>

(click through on a right-arrow on that page and the pages following it to get
more details and see some examples)

